# Newbie saying Hello



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi, I just found this board. I live in Utah with my mother currently. We care for about 24 cats, mostly ferals that we take in and get altered. We also take in stray and abandoned cats, and either try to reunite them with thier families, or find them a new family. Occasionally we fail, and end up keeping them ourselves. I personally own 3 animals, a ferret named Peek-a-boo Bandit, a springer spaniel name Kristi May, and my little angel, a blue and cream calico kitten named Gracie. Gracie is the newest addition to our family. She was abandoned on our doorstep on Thanksgiving day. She's been a delight to have in our home. She's about 5 months old right now. I also custom make cat, ferret, and dog items that I sell to earn money to take care of my feral kids, and the strays the always seem to come my way, as well as donating to local rescues. My website is http://www.cinnamonsprite.com/members/a ... tions.html


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello there Gracie's Mom! Welcome to the forum


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

hi gracies mom,
welcome to cat forum!!
wow, it's great that you do so much good for the feral cats!
i have 3 ferrets as well


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How wonderful that you take care of those ferals! I'm really pleased to welcome you!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for your warm welcome! I love my feral kids, someone has to! Just because they where born wild doesn't mean they don't deserve someone to love them!

My family actually has 2 ferrets, Peek-a-boo has a girlfriend named Frettchen. I'm thinking about adopting a third ferret that's blind into our family named Mary, but I haven't decided for sure weither or not I'm going to adopt her yet.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

If anyone is interested, I just posted pictures of Gracie in Meet My Kitty.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and its wonderful you take care of the feral cats...and beautiful kitty!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Gracie's Mom, Welcome aboard!!!! It's so good to see you here (especially now that I know you from another forum :wink: )!!! I saw something on Animal Planet the other day about ferret rescue; I was amazed at how little I knew about them...they're not rodents; they bond very closely to their owners and are very affectionate, they can be litter-trained--I never knew any of that! Of course I thought of you when I saw it!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

I knew I recognized you!!! I can't count how many people though ferrets where rodents-I wish I would have saw that on Animal Planet! I must have missed it.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

